# 2more flat &2 minnows



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

60 mm 2" 1/8


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

sweet profiles, and shapes, love the frog spot guy, and the glitter backs are awesome

Etch


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice stuff Swede. Are you customizing those lips yourself or do you buy them premade?

Rod


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice lures Swede, I have seen a lot of your minnows, but not these, are they an new batch? Excellent ,pete


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

I buy them but then i heat them & form them as i want ,cup etc


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Super work, Swede. I like the purples in the top one and I think the red gill details on the bottom one are really sharp


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay, maybe the top one is more pink than purple, but it gives me a purple feeling.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man nice work Swede! That top one really catches my eye!


----------

